# Was Mike Mentzer on Steroids?



## Icy-Dice (Oct 24, 2006)

Im just asking this question because he looks very inteligent and also he is kind to his friends and to his fellow competitors not like Arnold LOL. He's body is not that big too but its aesthetic. Im reading his book know and he talks about how to pose, saying stuff like " posing is an art a way to talk to the audience using your body, the muscles are the colors, the stage is the canvas. He also won the only full point in the Mr.universe?


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

No, he was 100% natural just like Arnold, Ronnie and [SIZE=-1]Barry Bonds[/SIZE]


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

Icy-Dice said:


> Im just asking this question because he looks very inteligent and also he is kind to his friends and to his fellow competitors not like Arnold LOL. He's body is not that big too but its aesthetic. Im reading his book know and he talks about how to pose, saying stuff like " posing is an art a way to talk to the audience using your body, the muscles are the colors, the stage is the canvas. He also won the only full point in the Mr.universe?



so, you are implying that only unintelligent people use steroids?

and if you use steroids you are not nice to your friends and competitors?

he was not that big? he was 5' 8" and competed at 225lbs, that is pretty damn big, especially back in his competition days (1970's).


----------



## musclepump (Oct 24, 2006)

He was as juiced as the rest. I doubt it had anything to do with his death, though. He was a known methamphetamine user.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

musclepump said:


> He was as juiced as the rest. I doubt it had anything to do with his death, though. He was a known methamphetamine user.



Mike was a  terrible alcoholic and that was what killed him.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Mike was a  terrible alcoholic and that was what killed him.



You're a terrible alcoholic.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Mike was a  terrible alcoholic and that was what killed him.



and I believe he dabbled in some other recreational drugs too.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're a terrible alcoholic.


I'm trying to forget that night with Dale and Gococks


----------



## HSMichael (Oct 24, 2006)

It's funny how un-educated most people are about steroids.
It always annoys me when people ask these questions.

The guy who used to own the gym all of my friends worked out at, was majorly juiced.  He was about 5'6", 200 lbs, arms were probably 19".

I told them he was on steroids, for sure.  But no one believed me.
They would say " No, he's not ".  Like they knew so much about it


----------



## musclepump (Oct 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Mike was a  terrible alcoholic and that was what killed him.



That and the meth, yeah. Probably a healthy combination.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

musclepump said:


> That and the meth, yeah. Probably a healthy combination.


I did not know he used meth, nobody in LA ever mentioned that so I don't  know if I believe it. I do know he used Vicodin and script stuff like  that....also very hard on the liver.

Other than his addiction problems  every person I met that knew him had only good things to say about him. I talked  to him once about 10 years ago and he was very intelligent and a nice guy.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> No, he was 100% natural just like Arnold, Ronnie and [SIZE=-1]Barry Bonds[/SIZE]



 was arnold on roids his whole career?  i mean...ronnie just looks unnatural...nd bonds...well...nvrmind him...lol


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> was arnold on roids his whole career?  i mean...ronnie just looks unnatural...nd bonds...well...nvrmind him...lol



of course he was, but not at the levels they are used today, and back then they used to cycle off, and hHG has a lot to do with how the pros look today.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> of course he was, but not at the levels they are used today, and back then they used to cycle off, and hHG has a lot to do with how the pros look today.


What is HHG ?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> What is HHG ?



ha ha, hGH (typo)


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 26, 2006)

He did steroids...So what? He is still a bodybuilding champion! He will be missed...


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 26, 2006)

^^
Wow! Mike Mentzer was awesome!
Too bad he is dead now...
I think ''Heavy duty'' principles are interesting...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 26, 2006)

fufu said:


>



100% Natural


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> 100% Natural



Not 100% natural, but 100% awesome.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 28, 2006)

^^
He was fucking awesome, as simple as that


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Soul of Sol (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree, Mentzer was awesome. It was in reading one of his articles that I learned that alcohol had a direutic <sp?> effect. He stated he liked to drink one glass of red wine the night before a show to get more shredded. Brains + brawn = #1

 Didn't know he had so many addictions, though.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 28, 2006)

Mike was so awesome, he had great forearms, tiny waist, a super dense, high quality physique, but, was he better than Arnold?....Mmmm...Nah, I don't think so...


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Strongwarrior said:


> Mike was so awesome, he had great forearms, tiny waist, a super dense, high quality physique, but, was he better than Arnold?....Mmmm...Nah, I don't think so...



Let me guess, "you think hes awesome".


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2006)

I've read that Mentzer was up to 2 grams of deca a week, don't know what else he might have been on. Not all of the older guys are afraid to admit they used, i.e. Larry Scott, Dave Draper, Serge Oliva, and so on. Only a few claim to be natural (or else avoid the topic altogether), Bill Pearl and Franco Columbu come to mind.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 30, 2006)

Franco was natural? Wow! I thought he was on steroids, he was super strong!


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Let me guess, "you think hes awesome".



Yes, don't you? He reminds me of Dorian Yates too


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

I read some of his work. It is interesting. I dont think I can fully do it, as I believe in higher volume work-like Arnold. I didnt know that he used so many freakin drugs.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 11, 2007)

Strongwarrior said:


> Franco was natural? Wow! I thought he was on steroids, he was super strong!



Steroids are just imaginary anyway, nobody uses them because they don't exist.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



Shredded, hot build. I checked out wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Mentzer looked like his downfall was quite tragic...his brother died two days after he did. How tall was he? He looks about 5'5.


----------



## mrmark (Jan 24, 2007)

I think he was 5'8 - 5'9 so nearly average... in height anyways


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't think he was.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Shredded, hot build. I checked out wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Mentzer looked like his downfall was quite tragic...his brother died two days after he did. How tall was he? He looks about 5'5.



That is pretty crappy.  And considering what they say he died of, it must have been sudden.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

joesmooth20 said:


> I don't think he was.



Kidding right, kinda hard to sense sarcasim over the net.....


----------



## mrmark (Jan 26, 2007)

joesmooth20 said:


> I don't think he was.



not sure what that refers to


----------



## NaThanHerling (Apr 28, 2010)

*uhh...huh...*

Of course Mentzer was on Steroids....His biggest omission of self was to not constatntly reiterate that no matter what he achieved he was on 'the sauce' when he achieved it...

What does not kill me makes me stronger, only works if you've learned from your mistakes....

Mentzer, uncommon mind in bodybuilding.  But, he was on steroids, so caveat emptor, regarding what he claims are possible results.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 28, 2010)

Mentzer was that kind of perfectionnist freak who just did sleep 3 to 4 hours a day, training and studying all kind of subjects,his mantra was kind of "a strong mind in a strong body!".Was on roids and metamphetamines!!!
Could explain why he did died at such a young age!


----------



## chesty4 (Apr 28, 2010)

Robert said:


> so, you are implying that only unintelligent people use steroids?
> 
> and if you use steroids you are not nice to your friends and competitors?
> 
> he was not that big? he was 5' 8" and competed at 225lbs, that is pretty damn big, especially back in his competition days (1970's).



Whoa! I saw that one coming for sure.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2010)

Icy-Dice said:


> Im just asking this question because he looks very inteligent and also he is kind to his friends and to his fellow competitors not like Arnold LOL. He's body is not that big too but its aesthetic. Im reading his book know and he talks about how to pose, saying stuff like " posing is an art a way to talk to the audience using your body, the muscles are the colors, the stage is the canvas. *He also won the only full point in the Mr.universe?*



Mike was the Heavyweight winner at the 1978 IFBB World Amateur Championships a.k.a. the IFBB Mr. Universe contest where he scored a perfect 300 from the judges, a first at that time. He lost the Overall to the Middleweight competitor, Tom Platz.


----------



## chesty4 (Apr 28, 2010)

What amazes me is the minimal amount of PCT was used back then and little the pros knew about it then. It's come a long way.


----------



## Tebeck (Jun 25, 2010)

Mentzer was on steroids as he openly admits in at least one of his books. All of his books are aimed at developing the mind as a means to develop your muscles. In my opinion he is one of the few bodybuilders that doesnt approach his writtings in an "I have acheived more therefore i am better than you and know what im talking about." manner. Most of his advice is purely based on logic, making it not only more appealing to the critical thinker but you can be assured your getting the information from someone that really cares about the science and mental aspects of bodybuilding. I recommend reading just about all of his work. Ive read several reports that he was on different kinds of drugs at different points in his life but i cannot say exactly which, when and why.


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

they all lie about dosages. they took just as much almost as todays pros but not quite that much. but i think arnold took about 3 grams test a wk plus 80mg d-bol to 100mg ed of d-bol plus another drug coctail , they aint shitten me. one pro told me how better you want to be is how much money u have to pay for a 10cc bottle of test cyp plus a week.  so i figure there cycles looked like this d-bol 100mg, deca 2,000mg a wk., test cyp or e 3,000mg wk, 1,000mg test prop. plus the supplements that they sponsorednolva plus hcg i dont know though how they got away with gyno. now today just doulble that. craig tightass said lee priest took so much gear during a yr that he had to help him sell ecstasy before craig got busted. old big mouthed tightass. i heard about one pro taking 10 tabs of drol ed for 6 weeks good old flex wheeler. so those r the dosages that they consume, thats why alot of them couldnt compete at that level because of the dosages it took to get there. this wat i know to be true as told to me by reports and interviews and the guys in the know. rippleys believe or not, but i do deffently agree with wat i posted.


----------



## jamik (Dec 17, 2011)

TJ Cline said:


> No, he was 100% natural just like Arnold, Ronnie and [SIZE=-1]Barry Bonds[/SIZE]



dude arnold has admitted to using  Dianabol steroids in hes teens


----------



## megatron_rulz (Dec 20, 2011)

I remember watching his HIT VHS (yeah a videotape) when it first came out, and could not believe the trainer (Mentzer) was once a pro. The guy was a bowling ball.  Let himself go.  

Seemed pretty bitter in life.  Sad that his brother passed away within a week or so of Mike's death.  

Like his technique and will use it once in a while.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2011)

Prince said:


> so, you are implying that only unintelligent people use steroids?
> 
> and if you use steroids you are not nice to your friends and competitors?
> 
> he was not that big? he was 5' 8" and competed at 225lbs, that is pretty damn big, especially back in his competition days (1970's).



it's fun reading something I posted back in 2006, and I still agree with what I said.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 21, 2011)

megatron_rulz said:


> I remember watching his HIT VHS (yeah a videotape) when it first came out, and could not believe the trainer (Mentzer) was once a pro. The guy was a bowling ball.  Let himself go.
> 
> Seemed pretty bitter in life.  *Sad that his brother passed away within a week or so of Mike's death.  *
> 
> Like his technique and will use it once in a while.



Ray died just _48 hours_ after discovering his brother's dead body. 

Here's his brief Wikipedia entry:

Ray Mentzer (August 2, 1953 ??? June 12, 2001) was the brother of Mike Mentzer and winner of the 1979 AAU Mr. America competition. Mike won the rival IFBB Mr America in 1976. Ray also won the 1976 Junior Mr. America and the 1978 IFBB Mr. USA.

He was an exponent of heavy duty training along with Mike and although retiring from competition in 1982 carried on training to the Heavy Duty high intensity principles. In 1983 he flew to Florida in order to be trained by Arthur jones. At a body of then unthinkable 250 plus pounds he added even more muscle within a month. At one time, training for just 6 weeks, he squatted 902 pounds for 2 repetitions.

He died from complications resulting from Berger's disease. It is said those complications resulted in kidney failure. Ray died just two days after discovering Mike's dead body in the very same apartment due to heart failure.
He has a daughter who was born in 1986.





*L-R:* Ray Mentzer, Mike Mentzer


----------



## dgp (Dec 21, 2011)

Mudge said:


> I've read that Mentzer was up to 2 grams of deca a week, don't know what else he might have been on. Not all of the older guys are afraid to admit they used, i.e. Larry Scott, Dave Draper, Serge Oliva, and so on. Only a few claim to be natural (or else avoid the topic altogether), Bill Pearl and Franco Columbu come to mind.


 There is no way Franco is natural


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Dec 21, 2011)

Look at Mike's contest history and you can understand why he was bitter, and why he went off the deep end.  He was leading on the judges scorecards going into the night show at the '77 Universe.  Then suddenly Skalak is proclaimed the winner....his legs couldn't win a state meet.  Mike loses the '79 Olympia to Zane....are you kidding me?  It's supposed to be a muscle contest....Zane's competition weight was around 175!!!
In 1980 I was working in a gym in Houston.  My employer had close ties on the west coast, and 2 months out. he was told the Olympia was being set up for Arnold, to coincide with the release of the Conan movie.
I got to know Mike, he was a great guy.  His training system and his claims that most supplements (especially back then) were bullshit were a threat to those in power at the time....so they fucked him every which way they could.
Arnold's win in '80 was a joke, ditto for Franco's in '81, which coincidentally was promoted by Arnold!!!


----------



## MDR (Dec 21, 2011)

Mike and Ray Mentzer were a tragic story in the bodybuilding world.  Both had exceptional physiques.  Mike was one of the greats.  Size and tremendous definition.  As far as the streoid inquiry, only a fool would ask that question.  Hope they both R.I.P., and both were heroes of mine growing up.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 24, 2011)

joesmooth20 said:


> I don't think he was.


 


jamik said:


> dude arnold has admitted to using Dianabol steroids in hes teens


 
 I don't know if posts like this are serious, because the general public really is that naive when it comes to gear. But just in case, EVERY pro bodybuilder uses gear. Period.


----------



## sscar (Dec 24, 2011)

Strongwarrior said:


> ^^
> Wow! Mike Mentzer was awesome!
> Too bad he is dead now...
> I think ''Heavy duty'' principles are interesting...


 I watched mike and ray lift many many times at rays gym.They were both unreal strong I mean scary strong.I had the privelage to go out to eat with ray a few times.when he worked out you would not say shit to him or he would tear your head off your body.They both were gynormous.


----------

